# Do I need a t5 high output hood to use a HO bulb?



## xLn (Jul 15, 2011)

I have a normal T5 dual light fiture hood, but the only actinic bulbs i can find that are 30" are high output actinics. Would I be able to use these with my normal output T5 hood?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The light should fit. Not sure how a HO bulb will do in a non HO fixture. Should work. I guess the bigger question is why use a light specifically designed for saltwater in a freshwater tank?


----------



## xLn (Jul 15, 2011)

because i like the way it looks, just like some people like the way tannin from driftwood looks.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

It won't do any good for your plants (if you have them), so whatever light it would provide to the health of your plants, you'll loose. I'd suggest getting 10,000K lights and believe you'll be happy with that.


----------



## xLn (Jul 15, 2011)

i'm getting one 10000k and one actinic, all i have are java ferns and moss


----------



## nasomi (Apr 20, 2011)

I use actinic's for dusk light. My light cycle goes 6700k 12pm-9pm, actinic 9pm-12am, then LED's on all the time. I have freshwater tanks, too.


----------

